# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى من 400 م و حتى 457 م



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى​
كان ياما كان 

زى ما عرفنا من تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 380 م و حتى 400 م

فى سنة 399 م قصد البابا ثافيلس  أورشليم ليضع حدا للخلاف بين أسقفها و بعض الرهبان حول العلامة أوريجانوس
و كانت حياة البابا ثافيلس فيما بعد مملوءة بالقلال و الاضطرابات و قد بدأت أتعابه بسببب بدعة انتشرت بين رهبان سكيتى مفاداها أن الله ذو صورة بشرية و ذو أعضاء جسمية لكن البابا رد عليهم فى رسالة وردت فيها قوله ان الله روح لا يدركه الفهم و ليس هو مرد انسان يقع تحت الحد و الحصر .
المهم الرهبان إغتاظوا و اتهموه إنه اقتبس العبارة ديه من مؤلفات أوريجانوس و طلبوا منهم حرمان اوريجانوس و كل من يطالع كتبه . و فى أوائل سنة 400 م شكل مجمع حرم فيه أوريجانوس بتعليمه.
و كان أربعة إخوة رهبان جبل نيثيريا " الفرما " – طوال القامة - من أنصار العلامة أوريجانوس
أحدهم أسقف و إثنين قساوسة لما علموا بقرار المجمع تركوا الاسكندرية و عادوا الى قلاليهم و طعنوا فى ثاوفيلس و فى تنعم عيشته و لما حاول البابا إقناعهم بهرطقة أوريجانوس رفضوا بشدة و قفلوا كنيسة الدير فى وجهه بل و تكوا مصر كلها و ذهبوا و معهم 50 راهب الى القسطنطينية لرفع دعواهم أمام القديس يوحنا فم الذهب... و فشل  فم الذهب فى إنهاء الخلاف بين البابا و الرهبان

....فرفع الرهبان دعواهم الى الملكة افدوكسيا فاقنعت الملكة زوجا بعقد مجمع لمحاكمة ثاوفيلس يرأسه فم الذهب فلما علم البابا ثاوفيلس عقد مجمع حرم فيه كل من يقرأ مؤلفات أوريجانوس

و فى سنة 403 م سافر البابا ثاوفيلس الى القسطنطينية فطلبت منه الملكة " بعد أن تحول  قلبها عن فم الذهب بسبب تبكيته لها على افراطها فى الخلاعة " بعقد مجمع يحرم فيه فم الذهب و يحكم عليه بالنفى و قد تم ذلك بالفعل إلا أن الله أعاده الى كرسيه فى نفس ليلة نفيه بسبب زلزله ....ثم عاد البابا ثاوفيلس الى الاسكندرية .

أما الأخوة طوال القامة فقد تم الصلح بينهم و بين بطريركهم 

و لا ريب أن تاريخ البابا ثاوفيلس قد تشوه بسبب مقاومته لفم الذهب إلا أن التاريخ يخبرنا أنه ندم على ما بدا منه ضد أخيه  الا أن الملكة لاودكسية " أفدوكسيا "  قامت بنفى القديس ذهبى الفم 
و فى سنة 407 م تنيح فم الذهب فى منفاه

فى سنة 407 م كان فيه هجمات من البربر "الأمازيغ : قبائل نازحة من الصحراء  لشمال إفريقيا" على أديرة برية شيهيت " وادى النطرون"و استشهد القديس موسى الأسود و سبعة آخرين و كانت هذه الغارة الأولى

و فى 1 مايو سنة *408م* مات الإمبراطور أركاديوس البيزنطى ميتة طبيعية
الحقيقة يا جماعة أركاديوس لما مات  كان عنده ولد  عمره 7 سنين "ثيؤودوسيوس " و بنت عمرها 9 سنين" بولكاريا – أو- بولخريا " 
و ثلاثة بنات أخريات " فلاشلا  واركاديا ومارينا " لم يذكر عنهم التاريخ شىء يؤثر علي التاريخ المصرى 

*و فى نفس السنة أصبح ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى ابن أركاديوس  إمبراطوراً للإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية عندما كان عمره 7 سنوات *

وكان أنثيموس الذى كان يستشيره ابيه كان يدير الإمبراطورية تحت حكم ثيؤدوسيوس ولكن بعد فترة أزاحت بولكاريا أخت ثيؤدوسيوس الثانى أنثيموس من وظيفته وصارت تتحكم فى الإمبراطورية

معلومتين كدة على جنب:  
* بولكاريا نذرت البتولية و جلبت الرهبنة للمملكة البيزنطية وهى التى ربت ثيؤودوسيوس و كانت السبب فى مسيحيته
* تزوج ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى و عمره عشرون سنة باتنيدا ابنه لاونس الفيلسوف اختارتها له أخته بولكاريا وكانت جميلة عالمة عمدها اتيكس بطريرك القسطنطينية وسماها اودكسية و لم ينجبا أطفال
* كان البطاركة لهم الحق فى اتخاذ بعض العقوبات ضد المبدعين و أحيانا ضد الوثنيين و اليهود
"دخلت السياسة فى الدين ".........كارثة

و تنيح البابا ثاوفيلس فى 18 بابة سنة 129 ش  و 15 أكتوبر سنة 412 م

بعد أن قضى بقية حياته فى الأعمال الصالحة و هو من أطلق على الكنيسة المصرية لقب الكنيسة القبطية 

و فى شهر هاتور سنة 129 ش و 412 م تبؤ الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس البطريرك ال24 " عامود الدين " فى عهد ثيؤودوسيس قيصر الصغير " الثانى "

فى بداية توليه حدثت أحداث غريبة منها :

اليهود أشاعوا ذات ليلة أن النار اشتعلت فى كنيسة القديس اسكندر فابتدا المسيحيين  يبادروا اليها صغار و كبار لاطفاء النيران فانتهز الفرصة اليهود و اهدروا دمائهم بوحشية . و لما اتضح جلية الأمر سريعا طالب المسيحين حقهم فى قتل من قتلهم ...حاول البابا معهم أن يتنازلوا عن حقهم فأبوا فاكتفى بطردهم من المدينة دون أن يتأذوا ...." خدوا بالكوا البابا قدر يعطى قرار بطرد اليهود بدون الرجوع لوالى مصر" 
المهم
الوالى كان له صديقة إسمها هيباتيا " هيباتشيا "وثنية 
هيباتشيا كانت فيلسوفة و عالمة  و بسبب علمها الوافر كان لها أحباء و تلاميذ كثيرين من الوثنيين و المسيحيين
المهم .....معلش بطول عليكوا
الوالى كتب تقرير - بعيداً عن النزاهة - للملك عن حادثة طرد اليهود يلوم فيها المسيحيين. 
مين اللى إتغاظ  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 المسيحيين طبعا .....لأنهم شايفين أنهم قدموا تنازل و طردوا اليهود القتلة فقط  .فقذف بعض المسيحيين الطائشين الوالى  بالحجارة، فأمر بالقبض على زعيم الفتنة وتعذيبه حتى مات سنة 415 م
المسيحيين الطائشين الثائرين  اعتقدوا إن هيباتشيا هى السبب فى اللى حصل  .......فعزموا على قتلها .....و بالفعل .... كان موتها مأسويا على يد جموع المسيحيين الطائشين الثائرين التي تتبعتها عقب رجوعها لبيتها بعد إحدى ندواتها حيث أنزلوها ثم جروها الي كينسة قيصرون ثم انهالوا عليها طعنا وتقتيلا..
"فى بعض مواقع النت تقول أن الرهبان هم من فعلوا هذا بتحفيز من البابا 
"
" فى رأيى الخاص أرى إن المسيحيين وقتها كانت عندهم فوبيا من الوثنيين و كانت هيباتشيا هى تجسيد للوثنية "
تم هذا الحادث بدون علم البابا كيرلس مطلقا 
لأن بالعقل كدة اللى رفض يقتل اليهود القتلة لا يمكن أن يقبل قتل من لم تقتل.

المصيبة بأة :
هذه الحادثة أصبحت وصمة عار فى جبين المسيحية الى الآن مع أن المسيحية ترفض العنف تماما 

سنة 428م وقام ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى بتعيين نسطور بطريركاً على القسطنطينية 

نسطور بدع بدعة غريبة قال : إن المسيح شخصين معتقدا أن الطبيعة الألهيه لم تتحد بالانسان يسوع و انما ساعدته فى حياته 
و قال إن العذراء مريم ولدت إنسان "يسوع" آله للاهوت 
و بذلك لا تكون والدة الاله
فحاول معه البابا السكندرى موضحا له إيماننا السليم و هو : نحن لا ننكر أن السيد المسيح له طبيعتان ، الطبيعة اللاهوتية و الطبيعة الإنسانية ولكن نرى أن الطبيعتين متحدتان معاً اتحاداً سرياً عجيباً لا يمكن الفصل بينهما بحيث أسمينا هذا الاتحاد بالطبيعة الواحدة 
و لكنه فشل فى اقناعه

فأمرالملك  ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى بعقد مجمع مسكونى فى مدينة أفسس سنة 431 م " هو المجمع المسكونى الثالث بعد نيقية 325 م و القسطنطينية 381 م" تحت رئاسة البابا كيرلس حضره 200 أسقف و لم يحضر نسطور متحججا بحجج واهيه
أقر المجمع بمقدمة دستور الايمان : نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى......الخ
و أقر و أيضا بحرمان نسطور و نفى الى ديره الأول فصار ينفث سمومه برهبان الدير و لذلك نفى الى أخميم بالصعيد الى أن مات 
أما أتباع نسطور فاهتموا  بنشر بدعته بعد موته و يوجد منهم لليوم فريق فى جبل سنجار على حدود العجم و فريق آخر فى ملبار بالهند

المصيبة التانية :
وقام البربر بالغارة الثانية سنة 434م وكان التخريب فيها عظيماً، مما جعل الرهبان يبنون الحصون ليحتموا فيها. وكانت مزودة ببئر ماء ومخازن. وقد بُني أول حصن بدير أنبا مقار عام 438م. وأثناء هذه الهجمات استولى البربر على الغنائم مستغلين سماحة الرهبان وتقواهم.

وقاموا بغارة أخرى عام 444م استشهد فيها الشيوخ التسعة والأربعون.
ثم جدد الآباء الأديرة، وسُمع صوت في البرية يقول: (الفرار... الفرار). وبعدها هجم البربر على الأديرة بوحشية وقتلوا الشيوخ وأسروا أنبا يؤنس قمص البرية وأنبا صموئيل المعترف، وذهب أنبا دانيال إلى دير تمبوك،

أما البابا فقضى باقى حياته فى جهاد طويل ضد البدع و الانشقاقات
و ألف الكثير من الكتب الروحية 

ثم تنيح بسلام فى 3 أبيب سنة 179ش & 444 م
و فى شهر مسرى سنة 179ش و 444 م إرتقى الى الكرسى المرقسى ديوسقورس البطريرك ال 25 فى عهد ثيؤودوسيوس قيصر 

فى الأيام ديه كان لاون أسقف رومية و كان يغار من مركز بطاركة الاسكندرية 

كان اوطاخى أرشمندريت أى رئيس دير فى احد الأديرة بالقسطنطينية مركز الحكم البيزنطى الرومى على العالم الشرقى فى هذا الوقت 
 أوطاخى كان عنده حرارة فى الأيمان وكان يدافع دفاع مستميت ضد النسطورية ولكنه سقط فى بدعة أخرى وهى أن ناسوت المسيح ذاب فى لاهوته أى أن العذراء ولدت الاله فقط

فكان فيه أسقف إسمه فلابيانوس " نسطورى " عقد مجمع حرم فيه أوطاخى

فحدد الإمبراطور يوم 8 أغسطس سنة 449 م موعد افتتاح مجمع أفسس الثانى  لكى يفحص قرارات المجمع الذي عقده فلابيانوس في القسطنطينية وحرم فيه أوطاخى.

+ حضر المجمع 130 اسقفا ترأسه الأنبا ديسقورس بابا مصر ومشاركة في الرياسة أسقف أورشليم وأسقف ترأسه الأنبا ديسقوروس بابا مصر ومشاركة في الرياسة أسقف أورشليم واسقف إنطاكية حسب رأى الإمبراطور وعين مندوبين عن الإمبراطور لحفظ النظام وحملا المندوبين رسالة يطالب فيها المجمع بالقضاء تماما على النسطوريه.

+ أغفل الجميع قراءة خطاب لاون " طومس لاون"- التى كانت تحوى موافقته التامه لفكر نسطور -  انشغالا منهم في توضيح الإيمان الحقيقى المستقيم المسلم من أباء الكنيسة الجامعة  
+ ورغم أن هذا المجمع حضره أساقفة الشرق والغرب
ألا أنه لا يعتبر مسكونيا حيث أنه دعى لكى يفحص قرارات المجمع الذي عقده فلابيانوس في القسطنطينية وحرم فيه أوطاخى.

+ طالب المجمع أوطاخى بالجهر بإيمانه فقال أنى أعلن محافظتى التامة على الايمان الذي نادى به أباء المجامع المسكنونية الثلاثة.
ومتمسك بالأيمان القويم واعتمد دوما على ما كتبه كيرلس المطوب الذكر معلم المسكونة وقدم إيمانه كتابه بخط يده وتوقيعه على الحكم وأمر بنفى فلابيانوس ورفاقه.

+ قرر المجمع رجوع أوطاخى إلى رتبه طالما أعلن أيمانه المستقيم

خلص قول المجمع إلى الأتى:
تحدد القول بطبيعة واحدة بعد الاتحاد للكلمة المتجسد بدون اختلاط وامتزاج واستحالة.
هذا المجمع إعتبره أساقفة روميه بالمجمع اللصوصى

*وفى 28 يوليو سنة 450م مات ثيؤودوسيوس الثانى  فقامت مكانه أخته بولكاريا ونكثت عهد العفة و تزوجت بقائد جيشها النسطورى الشيخ الهرم  مكريانوس *" بعض مواقع النت كتبت أنه كان زواج شكلى " *و سلمته ادارة المملكة* ونالا الاثنان تأييد ومباركة الأسقف الروماني (لاون)!!!!  المفروض فيه انه حامى حمى المسيحية في الغرب ! 

و رأت بولكاريا أن الأنبا ديسقوروس تعدى الخط الأحمر وقد وصل من القوة وإتساع السلطة فى اقليم مصر بما يضر وحدة الإمبراطورية وهذا لا يمكن السكوت عليه إذا لا يستبعد أن يستقل بمصر وتضيع مصر من يدها ، وهى أخصب أراضى الإمبراطورية وأوفرها ثروة وأعظمها غنى وأكثرها رضوخاً ، فلذلك سلكت بولكريا مع زوجها مسلك دهاة السياسة فلم تسمح لأمبراطور روما " الغربية "  بالتدخل فى أمر بطاركتها ومجامعها ، كما أنها إتخذت مسائل الإختلافات المذهبية والإنشقاقات الكنسية كألة حرب حادة تقاتل به خصومها ، ورأت بدهائها أن اقوى سلاح يقطع أوصال ديسقوروس ويقوض أركان سلطته هو إتهامه بالهرطقة ، وكان لديسقوروس سفير مفوض أو نائب عنه أمام حكومة القسطنطينية عاصمة الإمبراطورية البيزنطية وعندما نفى فلافيان بطريرك القسطنطينية السابق رقى هذا النائب وأصبح بطريرك القسطنطينية ، فأول عمل قامت به الامبراطورة هو إجبار بطريرك القسطنطينية على حرم اوطاخى ونسطور فى مجمع رسمى والمصادقة على طومس لاون ، ثم كتب ألإمبراطور مركيانوس إلى لاون يقول له أنه مستعد أن يجمع له مجمعاً تحت رئاسته إذا أحب الإنتقال من مكانه ، وإذا راى فى السفر مشقة وعناء فإن مركيانوس يرأس المجمع بنفسه وينوب عنه

وانتهى الأمر بعقد مجمع خلقدونية المشئوم في سنة 451 م ، الذى فرق المسيحية وجعلها لقمة سائغة فى فم الهرطقة الإسلامية

حيث أته فى احدى جسات المجمع استحضر النسطوريون شهود زور قدموا عرئض يطعنون بها البابا السكندرى فحكم المجمع بتجريد البابا ديوسقورس من رتبته و نفيه بدون أن يؤتى به ليدافع عن نفسه .....

*المهم 
انقسمت الكنيسة الى قسمين:

+ كنيسة الشرق " القبطية و الأرمينية و السريانية " لم توافق على القرار فاعتبرت كنيسة غير خلقدونية " اللا خلقدونية " الارثوذكسية الحالية و سمونا أصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة 

+ كنيسة الغرب " الرومانية و انطاكية و القسطنطينية" وافقت على القرار فاعتبرت كنيسة خلقدونيه و هى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحالية و سموا أنفسهم أصحاب الطبيعتين *

و تدعى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحالية أنهم حرموا و نفوا البابا السكندرى لأنه شريك أوطاخى و تلك تهمه كاذبة 

+ رفض البابا ديوسقورس التوقيع على قرار المجمع 

فأمر الملك مكريانوس باحضار البابا أمامه و أومأ اليه أن يذعن لرأى قيصر فرفض

فقالت بولكاريا زوجة القيصر و كانت جالسة بجانبه : يا ديوسقورس قد كان فى زمان أبى انسان قوى الرأى مثلك فحرم و نفى من كرسيه ( تعنى يوحنا فم الذهب ) 

فقال لها : نعم و قد علمت ما جرى لأمك و كيف ابتليت بالمرض الذى تعرفينه الى أن مضت الى جسد القديس يوحنا و استغفرت فعوفيت

فحنقت بولكاريا من قوله فلكمته فانقلع له ضرسان أما رجالها فنتفوا أكثر لحيته....فأخذ ضرسيه و شعره و أرسلها الى أبنائه فى مصر قائلا لهم : هذا ثمر جهادى

حينئذ أصدر القيصر بنفيه الى غاغرا " جزيرة من آسيا الصغرى "

و برغم كل ما حدث إلا أن ذلك لم يرضى لاون أسقف روميه لأنه كان يسعى الى التصديق من الامبراطورية بأولوية الكرسى الرومانى و أعضائه فى الرئاسة على باقى الكراسى

حتى أن بروتيروس الذى عينه المجمع الخلقدونى بطريرك لمصر بدل ديوسقورس لم يتنازل عن أولوية الكنيسة القبطية 

بروتيروس كان موضع تقة البابا ديوسقورس إلا أنه خان الأمانة و صادق على أعمال خلقدونية
و لما قضى الأمر برسامته 

فقام الخلقدونيين بعملية اضطهاد ، حدث فى يوم واحد أن قُتل 30 ألف من أجل إيمانهم بالطبعية الواحدة ، بنحتفل بهم يوم 23 مسرى ،

 لما لقوا مفيش فايدة رفضوا توزيع الحنطة على الشعب ، عشان يموتوا من الجوع أو يخضعوا فهاج الناس هيجاناً شديداً ، اضطروا إلى إلغاء هذا القرار و حدث أن الأنبا مكاريوس " كان عجوز " وبخ بروتيرروس فاغتاظ منه فدفعه بقدمه فى بطنه فسقط فى الأرض و توفى الانبا مكاريوس فى الحال
كان بروتيروس يسطو على الكنائس و الأديرة يسلبها و ينهب مالها حتى أصبح بيته مطمع للصوص فسطوا على منزله فى احدى الليالى و سلبوه و قتلوه
و فى سنة 453 م ماتت الملكة بولكاريا
و فى سنة *457 م *مات الامبراطور مركيان القيصر " اعتبرته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قديس"
*و فى نفس السنة تولى لاون الثراكى "ليو الأول "عرش الامبراطورية الشرقية " البيزنطية "*

و استمر البابا  ديوسقورس فى منفاه حيث عومل بمنتهى الاحتقار و المهانة حتى توفى فى أول توت سنة 195 ش و 457 م

و انتهز الأقباط فرصة موت مركيان و تنصيب لاون و أسرعوا فى تنصيب ثيموثاوس " البطريرك ال 26 "على كرسى البطريركية فى بابة سنة 195 ش و 457 م
و لكن هل يا ترى انتهت المتاعب ....... تابع معايا و انت تعرف


يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى​ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*مرحله مهمه جدا فى تاريخ الكنيسه

و موقف صامد لكنيستنا العريقه

مجهوود حلو يا ايرينى
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2011)

مين اللى اسمه عياد اللى بعت لى تقييم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مرحله مهمه جدا فى تاريخ الكنيسه
> 
> و موقف صامد لكنيستنا العريقه
> 
> ...




شكرا عى مرورك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

كالعاده
موضوع جميل جدااا
شكراا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (11 مارس 2011)

Well don Irini .......! one of the worth happend in Church history .......!politec authority and religan authority  are involved caus all catastrof one of it Islam invadtion in Egypt....!well don IRINI ...SO


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> كالعاده
> موضوع جميل جدااا
> شكراا ربنا يباركك​



شكرا عى مرورك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini .......! one of the worth happend in Church history .......!politec authority and religan authority  are involved caus all catastrof one of it Islam invadtion in Egypt....!well don IRINI ...SO



شكرا عى مرورك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مين اللى اسمه عياد اللى بعت لى تقييم


الاسد المرقصي


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2011)

روععععععة وموضوع عميق  جداااااااا

يا ايريني

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك الرائع 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## elamer1000 (11 مارس 2011)

*thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*

*God Bless You*

*+++*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (11 مارس 2011)

Hi Irini would you please whene you achieve the 5 century  whene Egypt invadition by Arabic have more than resort not ....Only the Coptic Church history IRINI ....SO


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الاسد المرقصي



شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> روععععععة وموضوع عميق  جداااااااا
> 
> يا ايريني
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا كليمو  على التشجيع و التعليق و المرور اللى زى العسل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*
> 
> *God Bless You*
> 
> *+++*​



كل ديه تشكرات 
دا أنا اللى بأشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك السكر
يا الأمير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Hi Irini would you please whene you achieve the 5 century  whene Egypt invadition by Arabic have more than resort not ....Only the Coptic Church history IRINI ....SO



معلش أعذورنى ما فهمتش بالظبط انت عاوز إيه

كل اللى فهمته 
إنك بتقول لما ينتهى القرن الخامس و يبدأ الاحتلال العربى ....... أركز على تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية 
هل اللى فهمته صح و لا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (12 مارس 2011)

Hi Irini when you start the 5 century can you cover it religus and civlisd as well....! it mean what were the Egyption socity


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Hi Irini when you start the 5 century can you cover it religus and civlisd as well....! it mean what were the Egyption socity



قصدك 
أركز على المجتمع المصرى كتاريخ 
و لا أتدخل فى العقائد و الديانات ؟؟؟
جاوبنى ب yes or no


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (12 مارس 2011)

YES......!thank's


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

*ميرررررررررررسى ايرينى
مجهود رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## thunder (12 مارس 2011)

*ما اتعسه من تاريخ من كل المذاهب و الطوائف*

*اصلا انا شايف لا داعي لوجود اديرة و ناس تترك العالم لتهرب و تعيش وحدها *

*رجل الدين يجب ان يبقى انسان عادي و معلم روحي و اخلاقي و ديني من دون ان يمنح اي ابعاد كبيرة من السلطة تؤدي لمشاكل بالمجتمع*

*هذا الاسلوب من الحكم البطركي  و اعطاء رجال الدين سلطة و منزلة كبيرة  لم تجلب الا المصائب و الخراب و  الفتن بين المسيحيين عبر التاريخ و ان الاوان لوئدها و الانتهاء منها و  البدء **بفلسفة و فكر ديني جديد*

*..*​


----------



## تيمو (12 مارس 2011)

thunder قال:


> *ما اتعسه من تاريخ من كل المذاهب و الطوائف*
> 
> *اصلا انا شايف لا داعي لوجود اديرة و ناس تترك العالم لتهرب و تعيش وحدها *
> 
> ...



ما تقوله عين الصواب، فالمشكلة في الكنيسة تكمن في رجالها الذين عشقوا السلطة يوماً ونسوا أن المسيح ثار أولاً على السلطة المتمثلة برجال أرادوا تحميل الشعب الحمل وهم اكتفوا بتعشير النعنع والكمون !

شكراً


----------



## ثائر للرب (12 مارس 2011)

> *MeToo*
> عضو نشيط
> 
> 
> ...



كلام مضبوط واؤيده​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> YES......!thank's



شوف أنا أتمنى إنك تفهم قصدى 
أنا مش ح أتدخل فى العقائد على قدر استطاعتى 
لكن 
أنا لما ذكرت تفاصيل بعض البدع ......ذكرتها لأنها أثرت فى التاريخ 
أنظر مثلا الى أوطاخى و بعدها نسطور و اللى كانوا السبب فى مجمع خلقدونية .......ألم يغيروا فى التاريخ و فصلوا كنيستين عن بعضهم
أنظر مثلا الى بدعة أريوس ........التى تأثر بها الاسلام ...........ألم تغير فى التاريخ

أنا لم أذكر تفاصيل التفاصيل فلم أذكر ما حدث فى كل مجمع بالتفصيل .....لكن جبت النهاية لأنها أثرت فى التاريخ
ارجو إن الفكرة تكون وصلت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميرررررررررررسى ايرينى
> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



كل ديه ميرررررررررررررررررسى
أنا ما استحقش كل دا 
شكرا على مرورك و تشجيعك و صلواتك


----------



## coptic eagle (12 مارس 2011)

يارايت تكملي بقية التاريخ 
حتى نتعلم من الاشياء التي فاتت 
وعلى فكره الموضوع جميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

thunder قال:


> *ما اتعسه من تاريخ من كل المذاهب و الطوائف*
> 
> *اصلا انا شايف لا داعي لوجود اديرة و ناس تترك العالم لتهرب و تعيش وحدها *
> *..*​



أنا مش موافقاك على الجزء دا 
كل إنسان حر فى حياته 
اللى عاوز يترهب فاليترهب و اللى عايز يتزوج فليتزوج 
دا كويس و دا كويس 
و مش كل اللى راحوا الدير راحوا بسبب الهروب من الاضطهاد 
فى منهم عجبتوا الحياه ديه هو حر



thunder قال:


> *
> رجل الدين يجب ان يبقى انسان عادي و معلم روحي و اخلاقي و ديني من دون ان يمنح اي ابعاد كبيرة من السلطة تؤدي لمشاكل بالمجتمع*
> 
> *هذا الاسلوب من الحكم البطركي  و اعطاء رجال الدين سلطة و منزلة كبيرة  لم تجلب الا المصائب و الخراب و  الفتن بين المسيحيين عبر التاريخ و ان الاوان لوئدها و الانتهاء منها و  البدء **بفلسفة و فكر ديني جديد*
> ...




أنا موافقاك على الجزء دا 
من الخطأ خلط الدين بالسياسة

المهم
بأشكرك على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> يارايت تكملي بقية التاريخ
> حتى نتعلم من الاشياء التي فاتت
> وعلى فكره الموضوع جميل



أنا بأكمل على فكرة 
انا عندى كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية " لغاية القرن ال19 "
وأنا بألخصوا على قدر استطاعتى
و لو عايز تبدأ من أول قرن إرجع لتوقيعى الخاص 
و طالما إنك بتحب تتابع يبقى ح أبعت لك رسالة لما أخلص النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس
و أنا بأشكرك على تشجيعك و مرورك الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

ثائر للرب قال:


> كلام مضبوط واؤيده​



أشكرك على تعليقك و مرورك الجميل


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​



*شكرا يا +pepo على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
الرب يبارك مجهودك
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> منتظرين المزيد​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------

